# T amp for measurement?



## Monkeysee (Jun 7, 2013)

Has anyone used a T amp for speaker measurement with measurement software, especially the type of software that allows for calibration of the amp so as to offset the amp's anomalies?

I just got a couple of the cute little buggers and it sure would be easier to tote one of them around than my Adcom 555. But I am concerned because I understand the amp's have internal bridging on each channel. I do not want to let the magic smoke out of my M-Audio Transit, my laptop sound card, or anything else, if you know what I mean.

Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

The internal bridging prevents you from running bridged, externally, but that's about it. They can have a high noise floor, but I've used one for measurements for a year with no issues.


HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## Monkeysee (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Frank,

BTW what software and sound card are you using? I am using ARTA and M-Audio Transit.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

UCA202 and REW, along with a ECM8000 and Xenyx 802 mixer.

Glad to help,
Frank


----------

